# Pig Pictures!



## Berky Dude (Nov 6, 2011)

Lets see how many pigs we can get on this!! Just thought it would be cool for everyone to share pictures of their pigs. Thanks and hopefully we get some pictures!!!!


----------



## Perfect Piggies (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's some pictures of my three mini potbelly pigs....


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 11, 2012)

Perfect Piggies said:
			
		

> Here's some pictures of my three mini potbelly pigs....
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5831_more_pictures_1323.jpg
> ...


 from New Jersey.

Thanks so much for sharing your pics of your piggies.  They are just so sweet.

K


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 12, 2012)

This is Pinkerton, My potbelly, when she was 6 months old.  She is a little more mature-looking now.






I have another piglet that I just got, and will put up photos as soon as I get some   And HOPEFULLY I will be getting and AGH next weekend! I am soooo excited!


----------



## Diamond Wire Farms (Jan 18, 2012)

Piazzi our KuneKune boar.


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 18, 2012)

Perfect Piggies said:
			
		

> Here's some pictures of my three mini potbelly pigs....
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5831_sunshine.jpg


This one is my absolute favorite!  She looks like she's smiling


----------



## drdoolittle (Jan 27, 2012)

Bugsy---my PB boar.





Bugsy and Marilyn---one of my sows.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 27, 2012)




----------

